# CNC programming & CAM / CAD



## Eng.AhmedElhagrasy (29 أغسطس 2012)

*http://www.cncprogrammingteacher.us/
اقوى دورة فى مصر
CNC PROGRAMMING
CAM / CAD COURSE
40 ساعة نظرى
10 ساعات عملى فى اكبر المصانع على احدث الماكينات
الدورات مقامة فى مدينة نصر / الدقى / 6 أكتوبر / مدينة بنها
و قريبا فى محافظات اخرى
بشهادة معتمده من اكبر المعاهد المتخصصة الدولية
و معتمده من الخارجية المصرية
الدورة متاحة بنظام اونلاين فيديو كونفرانس
للمتدربين من خارج جمهورية مصر العربية
و لجميع الدول العربية
زوروا موقعنا او تواصلوا معنا
01068018772
من خارج مصر 00201068018772
[email protected]​*​


----------

